# Furuno 620



## mastertracker (Sep 5, 2007)

I just bought one of these fish finders and am impressed. I spent several months researching this model and could find no one who didn't like theirs. Knobs for easy tuning and built like a tank. Has a dual transducer either 50 or 200 mhz. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

You will like it for a professional unit.
Might have to run on dual frequency while cruising and looking for fish until you get used to it in this shallow water. 
What part of the lake do you fish?
Put the gain maybe +3-4 and if you get noise cut 'er back a lil until it quits.
The 620's picked up on the speed issue that the 600's had and they fixed the sunlight viewing also.


----------



## mastertracker (Sep 5, 2007)

I fish Port Clinton and then move to Ashtabula and Conneaut as the fish move. Live in PA so its all a trip for me. Don't make too many one day trips. I think the deeper water of the eastern basin will be better for the Furuno.


----------

